# CBBT On Fire !



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Alot of my buddies have been slaying the rock all around the Cape Charles - CBBT Area . I'll be headed down for 2 days on Sunday . This fish was caught on my friend Tom's boat last week on a live eel next to the High Rise . She weighed in at 55.6 lbs !


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

How did you do on the offshore seabass
trip last week?


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Talapia said:


> How did you do on the offshore seabass
> trip last week?


 We couldn't get enough to go . I'm headed for the promised land on Sunday Morning . Here is a pick of Tom , Timmy and me with a 50 lber on the same boat only a few years back . Same bait , live eel at same location .


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

I'm heading down tomorrow morning and coming back late Sunday. I don't eel, so if I catch anything close to that I'll be lucky.

If you see a few peeps in a blue Hydrasport running around like a chicken with it's head cut off, say hello.  


- Dae


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Beautiful*

Awesome fish!!!!!!!!!


----------

